# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ

## barbacotsos

Ερώτηση μπορει να αντικατασταθεί αυτό κ να βάλω κάποιο καινούργιο με οθόνη στην είδη υπάρχουσα έγκατασταση?
Η πολυκατοικία έχει 8 διαμερίσματα.
Ακούω τις γνώμες σας κ ποιο μοντέλο μου προτείνετε ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Με τα ιδια καλωδια μπορειτε να βαλετε θυροτηλεοραση.Υπαρχουν πολλες επιλογες αν ψαξεις με τον ορο αντικατασταση θυροτηλεφωνων.Μια πολυ καλη επιλογη ειναι η golmar.

----------

barbacotsos (15-01-18)

----------


## briko

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος  η εγκατάσταση σου είναι με 3+1 καλώδια.  Με αυτά τα καλώδια δυστυχώς οι επιλογές  σου είναι περιορισμένες .και όταν θα ζητήσεις κάποιες προσφορές για την οικοδομή να αναφέρεις πρώτα αυτό. Όπως και οι απαντήσεις να βλέπουν τι έχεις και μετά  να προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## k_sotiris

Και εγώ εάν δεν κάνω λάθος η εγκατάσταση σου είναι 4+1. Το θυροτηλέφωνο σου είναι 3+1.
Οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες βέβαια. Η Golmar είναι όντος μια καλή επιλογή.
Και σίγουρα όταν θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις προσφορά θα πρέπει να αναφέρεις τα καλώδια πού έχεις.
Τώρα για μοντέλα που ζητάς θα σου πρότεινα να δεις και την Videx σαν εταιρεία.

----------


## stam1982

Για λογους εκσυγχρονισμου και ευκολιας επιλεγεις bus δυο αγωγων.

----------


## barbacotsos

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος  η εγκατάσταση σου είναι με 3+1 καλώδια.  Με αυτά τα καλώδια δυστυχώς οι επιλογές  σου είναι περιορισμένες .και όταν θα ζητήσεις κάποιες προσφορές για την οικοδομή να αναφέρεις πρώτα αυτό. Όπως και οι απαντήσεις να βλέπουν τι έχεις και μετά  να προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν.



Τα καλώδια είναι 5 φίλε μου,αν προσέξεις το κόκκινο δεν είναι πουθενά συνδεδεμένο αυτο αλλάζει κάτι?
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

